# Severely dry and burning skin on my face



## nintendork (Feb 6, 2010)

My newest (and most uncomfortable) symptom is extreme dry skin on my face. EXTREME! I went out to eat with my sister today and the first thing she said to me was "What happened to you face!" because my cheeks, chin, etc are all dry and red. It feels like a burn and I am having to put cetaphil on it every 10 minutes or so to get some relief and keep my skin from cracking. I would say that it was a burn except I haven't been in the sun at all lately. I am also only using my usual facial cleanser, moisturizer, make-up etc, so I don't think this is an allergic reaction. I am going to call the doctor about it Monday because it has gotten steadily worse since Thursday night.

Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Soul-O (Mar 14, 2004)

Yes! It started for me about two weeks ago. I can't figure out where it came from either.. unless I developed an allergy to products I've been using for months. I have had some relief from copious applications of moisturizer, but it's not getting better. Perhaps it's just a hormonal issue? Regardless, it's probably a good idea to have your doctor examine your face. I go in on Wednesday next week, so I'll ask about my skin at that time. Here's to hoping for quick relief!


----------



## roslyn (Aug 23, 2006)

Sounds like eczema. I've had some success with taking cooler showers and immediately applying moisturizer following by Aquaphor. I had mine even before pregnancy, but it can be triggered by anything from reaction to fragrance, fabric or even a bug bite. One time I trimmed my bikini line too closely and it was awful. If you perspire a lot the salt will irritate your skin and set off an episode as well.


----------



## luckiest (Apr 29, 2009)

I didn't get this on my face, but I had extreme dryness on my belly and back in my first tri. The only thing that gave me relief was Yu-Be lotion - it's a Japanese product that they happen to sell at my nearby pharmacy, but that's the only place I've ever seen it. I'm sure you can order it online. It says on the tube that it's good for faces and lips as well. It's rather expensive (I think I paid $20 for my little 1 oz tub), but at the time it was absolutely worth it to keep from scratching myself raw.

http://www.yu-be.com/


----------



## bkmomtobe (Sep 19, 2012)

I went to my dermatologist yesterday with these symptoms and it turned out I have seborrheic dermatitis. She gave me Topicort (a topical corticosteroid) and a prescription for Loprox (an anti-fungal) and told me that I need to use cool/lukewarm water on my face and body moving forward as well as fragrance free products. This medicine is safe for pregnant women but my doctor was strict that I should only use it for five days max.

If this is really burning you the way my face was burning me, I highly suggest you go to a derm and have it checked out!


----------

